# AlienGuise problem.



## hfsfan926 (Jun 11, 2008)

It's the only theme manager I've tried so far after reformatting my computer, and I'm not sure what's causing this particular problem. Say I start off, default Windows XP Pro theme. Open up an IE page and right click anywhere on the actual webpage, say to open a certain link in another tab. All of the possible selections are aligned properly and I can read them all.

Now I apply a suite from AlienGuise and everything is fine, except when I try to do the same thing (right click anything in a webpage) all of the options are shifted off way far to the right, so I can only read the first few letters. I tried updating my drivers for my video card, but that didn't work... any suggestions?


----------



## hfsfan926 (Jun 11, 2008)

Something I just noticed, not sure if it'd affect any possible solution or something... I can right click on a page right before it finishes loading and the menu will appear correctly, but then when it finishes and I try to do it again it's back to being all messed up.


----------



## hfsfan926 (Jun 11, 2008)

... Anyone at all


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

webdesign and programing forum might have some suggestions so i'm moving it there.


----------



## hfsfan926 (Jun 11, 2008)

One helpful reply is all I ask.


----------



## mandarpowale (May 20, 2010)

I have a problem with AlienGuise too, its my windows media player. When I am use one of the themes of AlienGuise I cannot see the floating menu (with file->open, view > skin mode etc options) in windows media player. If i go for classic menus option then the file>open etc shows up well.

I've been meaning to report this bug to Alienware but can't seem to get hold of them


----------

